# configurer mail avec plusieurs adresses email



## nuno91 (17 Avril 2006)

bonjour,
je vous soumet mon probleme qui ets plus un probleme que ma mere qui vient d'avoir son  premier ordi a 62 ans..et c'est un mac.
donc moi qui suis sur pc c'est la premiere fois que je me sers ou essai de mùe servir d'un imac et j'avoue etre seduit par la convivialité de l'engin..
ma mere a un compte chez club internet et je viens de creer une autre adresse email que celle d'origine.
comment faire pour que "mail" reconnaisse cette nouvelle adresse car j'ai essayé d'envoyé un mail sur cette adrese et rien ne se passe...
en fait moi qui est incredimail je change d'utilisateur par un menu,mais sur mail je ne sait pas faire..
merci pour elle


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacG 
Dans Mail, menu Mail > Préférences > Comptes tu peux au choix changer les paramètres du compte actuel ou bien en créer un nouveau en cliquant sur le petit bouton "+" en bas à gauche de la fenêtre.
Pense à regarder dans l'aide de Mail (Mail, menu Aide > Aide Mail), tu auras peut-être une explication avec photos d'écran.
Ensuite, pour envoyer des mails depuis cette adresse, quand tu as plusieurs comptes tu as un menu "Compte :" qui apparaît dans la fenêtre de composition de message (sous le champ Objet) et qui te propose de choisir l'adresse d'expédition.


----------



## CamilloMac (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je prolonge ce topic de ma question 

Futur switcher, je voulais savoir si Mail se comporte de la même manière qu'un FoxMail à savoir avoir autant de bloc :
_Compte
   Boite de réception
   Envoyés
   Corbeille
_qu'il y a de compte mail paramétré.

En effet, je n'aime pas avoir dans une seule boite de réception, les mail reçus en provenance de mes différents comptes mail.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Juillet 2009)

Oui tu peux sois afficher à l'écran les mails de toutes les boites ou bien d'une seule boite  idem pour les boites des messages envoyés et de la poubelle

Moi j'ai sept comptes différents dans mail... et c'est très lisible... et fonctionnel


----------



## CamilloMac (28 Juillet 2009)

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Juillet 2009)

Les boîtes d'envoi, les boîtes de réception, les dossiers de brouillons et les corbeilles de chaque compte peuvent être visualisés et manipulés ensemble (dossier parent) ou séparément (sous-dossiers).

Des « boîtes aux lettres intelligentes » permettent également de trier automatiquement les messages, de manière à les faire apparaître dans des sous-rubriques répondant à des critères spécifiée (par exemple pour séparer les utilisateurs utilisant un même compte).


----------

